# Grizzly Drum Sander



## Bogeyguy

Why are you running rough lumber thru the sander? That's what they make planers for. That has to be wearing on your sand papers.


----------



## GuyK

Bogeyguy, it was done as a test of the sander.


----------



## whitebeast88

congrats on the sander.looking forward to long term review.


----------



## redryder

*very smooth with no snipe.*

I have never owned a drum sander but would like to give it a serious look.
Do you really expect "snipe" from a drum sander?


> ?


I thought this was for finish work.
I agree with Bogeyguy, why would you run rough anything through a drum sander??


----------



## GuyK

Mike, yes you can get snipe with a drum sander. Any tool that you feed wood into with pressure rollers and rotating blades or sandpaper can cause* "Snipe". *There maybe some exceptions but none that I know of. If you go to Grizzly's website and look up the manual for this machine, you will see on page 16 their instructions on adjustments to be made to eliminate snipe. Also I am sure that most drum sanders are made for strictly *"Finish* *Work"* but when you have nothing to finish in your shop and you just want to* "TEST"* the new machine you just bought, you use what you have. I don't see the big deal in running rough through the sander. If it in someway ruins the sandpaper on the rollers, I will replace it. The grit that is on there is not the grit I want to use anyway. Thank you for your concerns and interest. Yes and please give this machine a serious look it is well worth it.


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for heads up on this, and I hope you come back in a year & give it a time tested review.


----------



## bigkev

It's your freakin sander you can run whatever you want through it. And anyone who knows anything about a drum sander -say someone who is interested and maybe done some research- would know you can get snipe from a drum sander.

Looks like a solid unit and I have been thinking of getting one myself. I want to investigate the way the paper attaches a little more and see before I buy though.


----------



## GuyK

Kevin, one of the best features of this unit is the Hook & Loop system for the sandpaper. No clips to worry about, just cut to size, roll on drum and put some tape on the ends and you are ready to go. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Dusty56

It's know as *abrasive planing* , and used quite often if you have highly figured woods that if put through a planer , would cause grain tear out. That is the main reason for me buying my drum sanders in the first place. Of course I use them for most other sanding purposes , with just a matter of changing grits to accomplish what you need done. And , yes , snipe can also be an issue with drum sanders.

Looking forward to your next review or update after you put some miles on this one : )


----------



## BuzzBate

Not to get too personal or highjack the thread, but what kind of savings did you get from the tent sale? I'm in the market for a new TS and am looking at the G0691 and wondering if the tent sale was worth the 7 hour roundtrip and angry crowds based on your experience. I haven't heard a lot of good things about the tent sales in the past.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I know a local manufacturer of outstanding cedar furniture and pergolas who uses sanders exclusively to thickness his stock. I've also used my Performax, starting with 24 grit paper and working to 120, to thickness highly figured and brittle wood that even a Shelix head beat up…

Naturally, a thickness planer can remove a lot more stock with woods that allow it, but a sander is the kitty's rear end when you really need it.

My Performax will also snipe. With any sander, it's important to install coarse grits when you want to remove more stock. Taking too big of a bite will really haunt you sometime, as every once in a while, they'll be a defect in the wood that burns. The burn may deeply stripe the wood and destroy that section of the paper. Soooo… Need more stock removed? Go to a coarser grit.


----------



## GuyK

Hello BuzzBate, I really didn't get any savings from the tent sale. The sander I bought was not on sale for the tent sale but it is in their summer sales catalog. Even though I don't need a table saw at this time, I did look at the table saws they had in the store. I have to say I was impressed, they seemed to be very solid and well built. This sander is the 5th tool I have purchased from Grizzly and other than a few small things, I am very happy with them.
I can't imagine that the tent sales are anything bad. They have been holding them for a long time and they really get the people there. I don't think I have ever seen so many pick-ups and trailer in one place in my life. I just read the info on that saw, that is a nice one for sure. Good Luck and let me know what you decide.


----------



## GuyK

Barry thanks for verifying what I said in some earlier post.


----------



## pintodeluxe

How about a review on that G0490 jointer in the photo? 
How do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## GuyK

Willie, I have had this jointer for two years now. It works great and I have had only one problem with it. That was that the lower pulley for the belt kept coming loose. The problem was solved with the use of some loctite on it. Haven't had a issue since. It adjust very easy and holds it's settings. One word of advice, have someone help you put it together if you decide to get one. It is very heavy, it took three big guys here at the farm to lift the table onto it's base. One other thing to consider is to have a good vac for use with it. It produces a lot of sawdust/chips rather quickly. I would recommend this jointer to anyone.


----------



## psheps53

they have another Tent Sale coming in 3 weeks, and I am thinking of purchasing the G055x band saw. Is it worth a 3 hour drive to go to the tent sale? Were there some real discounts on items? 
Did they have a large inventory of machines for sale?


----------

